# $169 unlimited



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

well its begun, just got a flier in the door today for $169 unlimited (new customers only), its not a fly by night company either.

they don't mention the trigger depth, i've heard in the past these have something like a 4" trigger, and if you want a 3" trigger the price is almost double


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Grn Mtn;1071933 said:


> well its begun, just got a flier in the door today for $169 unlimited (new customers only), its not a fly by night company either.
> 
> they don't mention the trigger depth, i've heard in the past these have something like a 4" trigger, and if you want a 3" trigger the price is almost double


Theres always a catch!... but thats nutz!


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

I hope you guys have like 62 blizzards.........and he sinks. That sucks.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

the lake was super warm this summer, that usually means lots of lake effect. lake effect is my favorite, generally it falls at night and is light and fluffy in mass quantities.


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

Grn Mtn;1071933 said:


> well its begun, just got a flier in the door today for $169 unlimited (new customers only), its not a fly by night company either.
> 
> they don't mention the trigger depth, i've heard in the past these have something like a 4" trigger, and if you want a 3" trigger the price is almost double


Unlimited what? Driveways or parking lots?


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Unlimited # of trips.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

RLM;1071981 said:


> Unlimited # of trips.


correct


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Sooooo..... I think I will start the $168 unlimited flyer next week!!:laughing:


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

No small print with details?


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

JDiepstra;1072055 said:


> No small print with details?


 this is the ad, the otherside talks about there driveway sealing biz.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Grn Mtn;1071933 said:


> well its begun, just got a flier in the door today for $169 unlimited (new customers only), its not a fly by night company either.
> 
> they don't mention the trigger depth, i've heard in the past these have something like a 4" trigger, and if you want a 3" trigger the price is almost double


Interesting new customers only, so if I was with them last year I pay more Never could understand that kind of sale, I prefer to reward my repeat clients


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

JDiepstra;1072076 said:


> Thanks for posting.


]] my pleasure, do it every year



Neige;1072075 said:


> Interesting new customers only, so if I was with them last year I pay more Never could understand that kind of sale, I prefer to reward my repeat clients


Bingo, thats a beef with me too, thats what I can't stand about cable/satellite and cell phone companies, they don't care you have been loyal for 10 years, you pay up the wazoo and some new customer gets it all free :yow!:


----------



## Jaysled (Sep 10, 2009)

That is crazy.........man it just keeps getting harder to make money when you have guys that don't understand the cost of doing business.


----------

